# Best A/V Switcher for Event Center/Auditorium



## DarkFlipDog (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey all, I'm looking for your opinion on what is the best A/V Switch for use in a larger space. I am looking for something that is simple (6-10 inputs of varying kinds, i.e. VGA/DVI, HDMI, RCA, etc), rack mountable and has a dedicated Blackout button. Everything I'm finding is too advanced (needing separate software) for the space we have. Just looking for something that can be used to switch between various inputs separate from the projector's input (because switching it on the projector looks unprofessional, and is a pain in our space).


----------



## rsmentele (Mar 14, 2014)

I suggest looking at Kramer's website. They make it very easy to narrow down what switcher/ converter you would need by allowing you to add a plethora of filters. 
Here is a direct link to the switcher page:
Kramer Electronics - Product Search

Without knowing exactly what you need, check out the VP728... might work for you....


----------



## applstew (Mar 14, 2014)

That is a very touchy question when you mix both Analog and digital signal switching needs. What devices need to be on the input end of this switcher and what devices need to be on the output end of the switcher? What are there signal types?


----------



## Lextech (Mar 14, 2014)

Funny, spent yesterday looking at this sort of device. +1 to checking Kramer, their stuff works and won't brake the bank. They have a cute little search engine that lets you plug in your in and out needs and tells you what they have.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 14, 2014)

Everyone seems to be answering the "routing switcher" question. 

Is that what you need, or do you need a production switcher?


----------



## museav (Mar 15, 2014)

DarkFlipDog said:


> Hey all, I'm looking for your opinion on what is the best A/V Switch for use in a larger space. I am looking for something that is simple (6-10 inputs of varying kinds, i.e. VGA/DVI, HDMI, RCA, etc), rack mountable and has a dedicated Blackout button. Everything I'm finding is too advanced (needing separate software) for the space we have. Just looking for something that can be used to switch between various inputs separate from the projector's input (because switching it on the projector looks unprofessional, and is a pain in our space).


As already mentioned, you will probably have to be more specific on the quantity and type of inputs required. You may find some devices with 'universal' analog inputs that can be configured to accept composite, S-Video, component or RGBHV but those are not available on every device and I am not aware of any 'universal' digital inputs.

Similar on the output(s), what type of output(s) are desired?

May any HDMI inputs be associated with protected content or sources with active HDCP? For example, will you be connecting a Blu-Ray player via HDMI in order to show commercial movies or a Mac mini? If you may show protected content or connect devices that will enable HDCP if connected to an HDCP compatible input then those have to be accommodated.

Are you looking for simple swithcing betwen sources or do you want or need nicer wipes and transitions?

Do you need to switch video only or video and audio?

You noted it needinmg to be rack mounted but is there a maximum acceptable height?

Is there a budget?


----------



## DarkFlipDog (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for those tips on Kramer. I think that was the brand switcher that we got when I was ATD in college.

To the other side, I think it's being over-thought too much. I don't need a pro-video mixer for live multi-camera shoots and additional graphics (our AV dept already has that). Was just looking for a small 'one-bay, rack-mountable' switcher. The only 'effects' it does is a smooth fade between transitions and has a dedicated blackout button to fade out. Swapping between digital and analog is the primary function of the unit.

For example (if it keeps the formatting)

Blu-Ray (HDMI)_____________
\
DVD (lets say S-Vid or Composite)-----> Switcher (Single output - HDMI - Video Only) -----> Projector (Single Input)
PC (VGA or DVI)_____________/ \
\
---> Audio to Soundboard

This sort of setup is quite common in event centers to allow for easy and clean switching of sources on the projector system. If you like seeing COMPOSITE1...or PC2 pop up during a switch of input, by all means, stick with switching on the projector itself. However, this setup free up the other inputs on the projector for last minute connections or by people that don't want to connect to the video switcher.



----EDIT: Whatevs about the formatting, hopefully you get the picture...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 21, 2014)

Ah, look! An actual *SPEC*!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 23, 2014)

The most common problem that you will run into is how the switcher/scaler deals with HDCP. Not even all of the high end products will deal with it. So, is this a requirement? If so, you do need to consider all parts of the run to make sure that it can pass the signal without interuption. If you can avoid anything with content protection, you will have more options.


----------



## museav (Mar 26, 2014)

It's not really being over-thought, it's being aware that details can matter. In general, I would look at Extron and Kramer Electronics, I believe both have some products that may do what you want. Analog Way also offers several 1RU switcher/scaler or seamless switcher products but they seem to be limited to DVI inputs rather than HDMI inputs so while you could use HDMI-to-DVI adapters or cablea for the video you would need to address the audio from the sources differently.


----------



## kevlar557 (Apr 2, 2014)

Is your projector HDCP-compliant? Which is the best input it has? (HDMI, DVI, VGA?) The Analog Way PLS300 is a nice box. HDCP compliant, Analog inputs, plus DVI/HDMI and SDI. Plus a still store/logo. Frankly, there are tons of boxes that will do this. like museav said, Extron is another brand to look at. Depending on which exact features you're looking for and price point, they have at least 5 units that should do what you want.


----------

